# Need some help choosing CO2 system



## LondonDragon (17 Mar 2008)

Hello everyone,

Maybe some of you guys can help me, I was looking around for a CO2 system as I am fed up with the DIY solution.
I have been doing some reasearch and I am not sure where I can get the bottles refilled in London, asked my local fish store but they claim they have to send the bottle away to get refilled and might take two weeks to get them back.
I had a look on ebay and various sites online and came across this system on Aqua Essentials:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1047

Claims to work with both disposable and standard bottles, I was thinking to get this and a solenoid valve and then I could have disposable bottles as back up for when my main bottle runs out until I get it refilled.

Has anyone ever used this system? Is there a better alternative that can use both types of bottles?

Many thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Mar 2008)

Hi,
    Check this thread for some ideas on how to build a CO2 system. viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1095

I had a look at the system on the link you posted. I personally would reject based strictly on the following text describing the system:

*New Pressure regulator with needle valve for fine adjustments. No manometers to worry about this has a preset pressure built into it*

The fact that they feel it's a virtue to not have any gauges on a high pressure regulator is bizarre. You need to know how much pressure is in the cylinder and it's also useful to have an indication of the output pressure. You therefore need two manometers, not zero. 

Run, do not walk away from this piece of kit.  

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I see the point about the gauges. Since I am new to this I thought I would ask 
After checking that post and having a look at various sites and pricing things up it seems like a good option just to go with one of these kits from ebay, what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Complete-Syst ... dZViewItem

Thanks for the help


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Mar 2008)

Yep, now we're talking!  The first thing I checked was the regulator and the solenoid. From the image, it looks the real deal. One could argue the virtues/pitfalls of the other plastic bits but a chrome (or chrome plated) regulator housing is a good sign. The gauges look clear and easy to read and the output spuds are clearly defined. The cylinder also looks good quality (even though it's too small for me.) The fact that they give you a 24 month warranty (I didn't see any fine print about it's limitations) is reassuring. I'd say that's a top candidate mate. Good find!  8)  8) 

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Mar 2008)

Thanks, I might just go for that one, I can always get a 2Kg bottle later on and keep the 500g as backup.
I have the bubble counter and check valve in glass already so it won't be a problem, also have a Rhinox 2000 diffuser which I purchased thinking it would work on my DIY setup only to find out 5 minutes after the purchase that it didn't.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Mar 2008)

Just ordered that kit with a 2kg bottle instead of the 500g!


----------



## beeky (25 Mar 2008)

What was the price difference?

Let us know what it's like when you get it. I'm going to go for one too I think.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Mar 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> What was the price difference?
> Let us know what it's like when you get it. I'm going to go for one too I think.


143 euros (about Â£105) plus 19.95 euros postage (Â£15).
Seems to be a lot of people happy with them here! I will post photos when I get it.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Mar 2008)

Just thought I would ask, I easy is it to put all this together?  
Can I blow up the house?


----------



## Ed Seeley (27 Mar 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Just thought I would ask, I easy is it to put all this together?
> Can I blow up the house?



Nice and easy.  Just make sure all your connections are tight when you fix it together.  Worst case scenario is that you have a leak and you'll lose the CO2 and need to refill it.  Your house is safe!

I would imagine your kit comes with some instructions as well.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Mar 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> I would imagine your kit comes with some instructions as well.


Yes it claims to have some, will have to wait and see, thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Apr 2008)

Got my CO2 kit on the post today, but unfortunatly there are some problems. One of the gauges seems to be broken, I have reported back to the seller and have to wait to see what he comes back with. 

Some photos of the problem:

















Guess there is not much point doing anything with this, guess it won't be safe to turn this thing on.

No instructions on the box, but they did email some in "German" 

Not so good at the moment


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2008)

Just got word from them this morning, they are shipping me a new gauge to replace with the broken one, is this something that is easy to do? thanks


----------



## Themuleous (3 Apr 2008)

On dear that's not very good.  Good that they are shipping a new one 

It couldn't be easier to replace it, just a case of unscrewing the bust one and screw on the new one!  Simple.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2008)

Thanks Sam, thats what they said and I just tried it and it came off pretty easy so just a case of replacing it with the new one when it arrives. Packaging wasn't so great either, might have been knocked in transport.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Apr 2008)

Thats a shame, I hope lunapet don't get sloppy, they are about the best place for CO2 stuff, would be disappointing if they stopped being as good.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Thats a shame, I hope lunapet don't get sloppy, they are about the best place for CO2 stuff, would be disappointing if they stopped being as good.
> Sam


Its my first experience with them, and accidents do happen, they sell a lot of stuff and you can't judge them on a shippment that just didn't go as smooth, they were quick to respond to my questions and were very helpfull and said they would ship another gauge straight away, so don't have any problems with them so far


----------



## beeky (4 Apr 2008)

Instructions in English would've been nice though! It may be fairly self explanatory though.

Accidents do happen and you can usually judge how good a place is by how they deal with them. Seems good so far.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> Instructions in English would've been nice though! It may be fairly self explanatory though.
> Accidents do happen and you can usually judge how good a place is by how they deal with them. Seems good so far.


Instructions have pictures in them, I knew roughtly what to do anyway, just wanted the instructions to make sure I was doing it right, not a problem so far


----------



## nickyc (7 Apr 2008)

Hmmm... no instructions     I was thinking about getting one of those.  Not too impressed to hear that yours was bust, but even worse that it doesn't come with the detailed assembly and instruction manual as promised - I was banking on that cos I haven't got a clue!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2008)

nickyc said:
			
		

> Hmmm... no instructions     I was thinking about getting one of those.  Not too impressed to hear that yours was bust, but even worse that it doesn't come with the detailed assembly and instruction manual as promised - I was banking on that cos I haven't got a clue!


Its actually pretty easy to follow the pictured instructions, and there isn't much to connect anyway, I guess you just have to be carefull when turning it on. Still waiting for the replacement gauge, will update when I get it.


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2008)

I ordered the 500g kit either Thursday or Friday of last week, so waiting for it to be delivered. Asked them last night via email if they have an idea when they'll be dispacting the item and which courier service they use so I can try and be in for when it arrives.  8)


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2008)

Should be good when you get it!  My regulator came from Lunapets.  Not had a problem with it in the 10 months I've had it   I would of ended up buying another from them if I hadn't (literally) just snarfed a bargain on ebay


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I ordered the 500g kit either Thursday or Friday of last week, so waiting for it to be delivered. Asked them last night via email if they have an idea when they'll be dispacting the item and which courier service they use so I can try and be in for when it arrives.  8)


Got home today and had a failed delivery note from DHL. I'll pick it up on the way to work as it's nearby.

Got an email from Lunapet first thing this morning to say it was already sent by DHL and should be with me today!


----------



## planter (8 Apr 2008)

Seems good value! is it easy enough to get these bottles re filled?


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2008)

I was also sent the instructions in English - so if anyone wants them please PM me your email address.


----------



## Superman (9 Apr 2008)

I collected the German garlic sausage box from DHL this morning.
After looking through the instructions last night, I realised that the reactor is dog ugly and will be looking to get a diffuser. TGM have a nice one in, so will be ordering from them later today.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I collected the German garlic sausage box from DHL this morning.
> After looking through the instructions last night, I realised that the reactor is dog ugly and will be looking to get a diffuser. TGM have a nice one in, so will be ordering from them later today.


Also got mine in a sausage box lol
I didn't bother paying extra for the reactor, I just went for the cheaper option with the diffusor.


----------



## Spider Pig (9 Apr 2008)

was looking at this system as well on eBay, but every time I went to the lunapet shop, everything went german. Although you can see from the pictures what they're selling, always good to read what's going on- does any one know how to access the rest of the shop in English? For all I know it says "ha, those gullible brits think they are buying a co2 system but in fact they are getting an old german sausage with a nozzle on top."


----------



## Superman (9 Apr 2008)

If you search through UK ebay it'll come up but then click their shop and it'll goto the Germany site.

I have just been getting the kit out of the box and realised that the bottle won't stand up on it's own. Any ideas how to make sure it doesn't fall over?!


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I have just been getting the kit out of the box and realised that the bottle won't stand up on it's own. Any ideas how to make sure it doesn't fall over?!



You will need one of these:  http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=242

One of the more reasons I went for the 2Kg bottle which cost Â£20 extra!


----------



## Superman (9 Apr 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, will get ordering.


----------



## Spider Pig (10 Apr 2008)

This might sound stupid, but looking at the picture of the handle of the 500g tank, can't you just stand it upside down and fit the regulator horizontally if it doesnt' fit? It's compressed gas so you should be able to use it any way up.


----------



## Superman (10 Apr 2008)

Spider Pig said:
			
		

> This might sound stupid, but looking at the picture of the handle of the 500g tank, can't you just stand it upside down and fit the regulator horizontally if it doesnt' fit? It's compressed gas so you should be able to use it any way up.



I thought that too when looking at it, the problem is that the center of gravity is too high and it would easily fall over. Plus the handle isn't grippy to hold itself to the smooth wood inside the cabinet.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Apr 2008)

Spider Pig said:
			
		

> This might sound stupid, but looking at the picture of the handle of the 500g tank, can't you just stand it upside down and fit the regulator horizontally if it doesnt' fit? It's compressed gas so you should be able to use it any way up.


From what I read elsewhere, which could also be wrong, is that you can't because there might be some sedments inside the bottle and if you hold it upside down it might clog the valves along the trail of equipment.


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Apr 2008)

Industrial CO2 bottles are typically NOT compressed gas. If there were only gas in the cylinder you could not have it last as long as it does. The cylinders are typically filled liquid CO2 - cold liquid. In fact most industrial gases are stored in their cylinders this way. Because liquid is much more dense than a gas you can store a much greater mass of the product in the cylinder than if it were only gas. As you open the cylinder spigot the liquid "boils off" through an internal valve and turns to vapor. Inverting the bottles can cause freezing and subsequent blockage of the internal valves so this is not generally a good practice.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Apr 2008)

Just an updated, just took delivery of the replacement gauge  
So this weekend I am moving over to presurised CO2


----------



## Themuleous (10 Apr 2008)

Woohoo! You wont regret it, trust me.

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Apr 2008)

Just a quick update, since I didn't go to work today I have setup the pressurized CO2  its working great.
Now for the bad news, was putting it all together last night and decided to use the Rihnox 2000 diffuser I had previously purchased, as I was going to put the tubing into it the glass pipe broke  and wait for it.... it went straight though my finger LOLOL great blood pouring everywhere. Never thought connecting a CO2 kit was so much fun LOL
Anyway I am now using the nano diffusor I was using before as it creates really tiny bubbles which disolve quicker, the diffusor that came with the kit is not that great.


----------



## Superman (11 Apr 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Just a quick update, since I didn't go to work today I have setup the pressurized CO2  its working great.
> Now for the bad news, was putting it all together last night and decided to use the Rihnox 2000 diffuser I had previously purchased, as I was going to put the tubing into it the glass pipe broke  and wait for it.... it went straight though my finger LOLOL great blood pouring everywhere. Never thought connecting a CO2 kit was so much fun LOL
> Anyway I am now using the nano diffusor I was using before as it creates really tiny bubbles which disolve quicker, the diffusor that came with the kit is not that great.



I was warned about the glassware things, sorry I didn't pass it on. Guess I'll be extra careful tomorrow.

Any top tips on not how to break it and cut your hand?!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Apr 2008)

Heat up the tubing prior to putting it on the glassware. Use a hairdryer or a cup of boiling water.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Apr 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I was warned about the glassware things, sorry I didn't pass it on. Guess I'll be extra careful tomorrow.
> Any top tips on not how to break it and cut your hand?!


Just be gentle with it and don't put too much pressure on the glass, if its hard to connect just heat up the tubbing 

EDIT: Didn't see Lisa's reply when I wrote this


----------



## Superman (11 Apr 2008)

Aww, my diffuser arrived today in the post and it was already smashed.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Apr 2008)

Here it is:







Now I have to find somewhere locally that will fill it up when it runs out, guess I have sometime before that happens


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Aug 2008)

After just over 4 months my gauge needle started movin down from 55, over the last few days its gone down to about 30, so I guess the bottle is coming to an end!! not bad though, though it would have lasted much less, already have a FE that I purchased of Dan back in May/June, so that is ready to be replaced and now have to pay Â£25 to get this bottle refilled or just get another FE from Dan!!


----------



## JamesM (19 Aug 2008)

How big is that bottle LD? I'm only getting a 2kg to last 7 weeks in an 18gal


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> I'm only getting a 2kg to last 7 weeks in an 18gal



there must be something wrong there james. i get a 2 kg to last 3/4 months at least on my 75gallon


----------



## JamesM (19 Aug 2008)

That's what I'm thinking mate. 

I've got another reg and solenoid I'll try on the next bottle due to be changed any day now. I can't find any leaks anywhere though :?


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Aug 2008)

Its a 2kg bottle and I run the bubble rate pretty high, I use the hydor powehead diffusor for that reason, it doesn't build up and pressure on the tubbing therefore less chance of there being leaks unless there is something wrong with the regulator, but at least I won't get any on the tubbing ever


----------

